# Pruning Maranta Leuconeura



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

I have some Maranta (the one with the red veins) in my viv and was wondering how i go about pruning it, its starting to smash into the front of my viv. It really doesn't have a main stem to cut... 

Thanks in advance, Mark


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine is the same way, I just pruned away until it was down to a good size. Maybe this was the wrong way to do it, but the plant seems to be doing well.


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Trim back, and stick the cutting into moist soil, and in 2 or 3 weeks, the will root. Cut back about 1/2 " below a leaf, remove the leaf and put the stem into the soil.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

ok, that sounds easy enough, thanks!


----------

